# 100mm Marathon Fully



## alvis (16. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

wie der Titel schon andeutet ....
Frage ich mich ob Radon irgendwann nochmal ein 100mm Fully rausbringt!?

Ich meine vor einem guten Jahr mal was in der Richtung gelesen zu haben...

Wisst ihr vielleicht mehr?


----------



## twity (12. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Andere Hersteller (z.B. Rose) schaffen es gerade schöne Moselle zu präsentieren und von Radon kommt leider nur abfahrtsorientierte Räder. Schade da ich mein altes Radon Race Fully (inzwischen über 15 Betriebsjahre, mit fast schon in Vergessenheit geratenen Standards: Schnellspanner, 3x9, 26",  ..) gerne in den Ruhestand schicken würde.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr. Würde mich sehr über irgendwelche Infos freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (12. April 2020)

Hey,

da bin  ich mal gespannt ob da ne Antwort kommt.....
Ich habe mittlerweile bei Rose bestellt


----------



## twity (12. April 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile bei Rose bestellt



Für welches hast du dich entschieden? Ich finde Rose hat in den letzten Jahren extrem aufgeholt.

Ist hier im Forum nicht auch jemand von Marketing von Radon aktiv. Da könnte es doch mal ne Antwort geben.


----------



## alvis (12. April 2020)

twity schrieb:


> Für welches hast du dich entschieden? Ich finde Rose hat in den letzten Jahren extrem aufgeholt.


Für das Thrill-Hill 6
das Hardtail Psycho-Path fahre ich schon im dritten Jahr.....
Tolle Räder und ja sie haben aufgeholt....
Toller Laden mit tollem Service


----------



## Final_edition (12. April 2020)

_Ich fürchte, zu kurzarbeits home office covid Zeiten an nem Feiertag, musst du wohl etwas auf die Antwort warten^^

IIrobischerweise habe ich gestern auch nach so etwas auf der Radon Seite gesucht. _


----------



## twity (12. April 2020)

Der TE hat die Frage initial ja schon im Januar gestellt. Da hätte Radon ja ein paar Tage Zeit gehabt zu antworten.
Aber warten wir mal ab.
Thrill Hill 6 gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut. Wenn sich hier keine Alternative ergibt, werde ich wahrscheinlich auch bald schwach.


----------



## alvis (12. April 2020)

twity schrieb:


> Der TE hat die Frage initial ja schon im Januar gestellt. Da hätte Radon ja ein paar Tage Zeit gehabt zu antworten.
> Aber warten wir mal ab.
> Thrill Hill 6 gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut. Wenn sich hier keine Alternative ergibt, werde ich wahrscheinlich auch bald schwach.


Alternative waren bei mir
Canyon Lux & Orbea Oiz
da das Thrill-Hill erst nicht in XL geplant war.


----------



## twity (12. April 2020)

Das Lux hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Vielen lieben Dank für den Hinweis.
Das Oiz habe ich mir auch schon genauer angeschaut und es fasziniert mich aufgrund der Möglichkeit es individuell zu gestalten. Da kann man den Kaufprozess in die Länge ziehen und damit die Vorfreude sehr gut steiger. Ich habe neulich schon mal zwei Varianten erstellt. 
Schau wir mal, ob nach Oster der offizielle Radon Account etwas sagt.


----------

